# Página de descarga de software



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Antes que algún colega moderador se horrorice, esta página solo provee software _"Legal_"
Versiones Demo, Freeware, Shareware o con limitaciones funcionales.
Si la conocías, bueno por ti, si no la conocías aquí la tienes.
Hay de todo un poco, mas bien mucho


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 8, 2009)

me frenaste en seco, con ese titulo me esperaba algo turbio.

Gracias por compartir el enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

Me llamó la atención el título...
Pero después leí de qué se trataba 

Un abrazo


----------

